# Name games



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

The poster who started the thread on Four Great Polish Composers, forgot to capitalize the "p", thus giving the title a whole new meaning.

Meaning no disrespect, and I didn't want to sidetrack his thread, but my weird mind got obssessed with the idea of four great polish composers, and I thought about a new name game:

How about:

Edmund *Rub*bra
Alexandre *Glaz(e)*anov
Giuseppe *Silve(r)*srti
and
Arnold *Shone*berg (sic)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Or, four great gardening composers:

Alan *H.o.e.*vhaness
*Rake*hard Strauss
Tomaso Al*bean*oni
and, of course
Ludwig Van *Beet*hoven


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Birt*whistle* - You can't whistle his tunes but a tin whistle might come in handy when performing one of Harrison's scores
Jana*cheque* - A payment method using pen and paper - about to bite the dust with the digital revolution?
*Hum*mel - What better name for a composer than the true test of a great melody - but the real question is can Mr. Hummel's music be hummed?
*Barber* - Expert at haircuts, for both ladies and gents!
*Wag*ner - Dogs love him, the perfect man to walk your dog


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

*Bra*hms - A hit with the ladies

*Ba*ch - Sheep may safely bleat

*Pro-coffee*-ev - But apparently he was very much anti-tea.

*Bart*-OK - Actually, all the Simpsons are OK.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Vesteralen said:


> Or, four great gardening composers:
> 
> Alan *H.o.e.*vhaness
> *Rake*hard Strauss
> ...


I was weirdly disappointed to discover my hero's name just means beet farmer. So really the entire name fits.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

*Rob*ert *Shoe*mann - infamous for running around stealing other composers' shoes.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Franz *Liszt* - Way more famous than his brother Grocery.

Al*ban Berg* - In fact, ban the whole Second Viennese School.

William Byrd - Not a fan of John Cage.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

*Gust*av Mahler - On a windy day, a symphony can go on forever.

Ant on Bruckner - Really creepy.

Joachim Raff - Not quite as much of a ******* as his brother Riff.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Hump*erdinck - A good name for a camel, perhaps?
*Web*ern - Not only the inventor of total serialisation, but also the www
*Cop*land - The country where law enforcers live in eternal bliss and harmony...listening to cowboy tunes?
*Bib*er - Made bibs for babies as well as music for adults


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sid James said:


> *Bib*er - Made bibs for babies as well as music for adults


Also mentioned by Yul Brynner in Westworld: "Somebody get that boy a *Bib*er."


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Clara Wieck - Und zen, Robert played mit mathces und lit her flame.

Anton in Dvorak - Soon to be born son of a Czech composer.

Claude Debussy - Full of hideous lacerations.

Okay, they're getting groan-worthy now. I'll try to stop.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Please don't stop! Fab thread. 

Lully - so restful to listen to.
Tallis - he matches up to expectations.
Rebel - but don't throw out the baby with the bathwater.
Ram-eau: most ballsy composer in the flock o sorry)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Also mentioned by Yul Brynner in Westworld: "Somebody get that boy a *Bib*er."


At least not as drunk as his brother Im.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

John Dunstable - Should have painted it green. Horses prefer green.

Heinrich Isaac - Okay, but what's your surname?

Orlando di Lasso - A famous cowboy

Telemann - Installed cable TV for a living before a chance encounter with Bach diverted him into music.

Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf - Invented a dance called the ditterbug.

Fernando Sor - Like an eagle, baby!

Felix Mendelssohn - Son of a famous geneticist.

Camille Saint-Saens - Inspired by Saint-Cecilia.

Hugo Wolf - Blowing down both a straw house and a stick house drove him too crazy to cope with a brick one.

Josef Suk - Don't feel too bad. Compared to Brahms almost all composers do.

Villa Lobos - The place where Heitor composed most of his work.

Benjamin Britten - Notes from a small island.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> The poster who started the thread on Four Great Polish Composers, forgot to capitalize the "p", thus giving the title a whole new meaning.
> 
> Meaning no disrespect, and I didn't want to sidetrack his thread, but my weird mind got obssessed with the idea of four great polish composers, and I thought about a new name game:
> 
> ...


Actually, there are five great polish composers. I forgot about Philip *Glass*.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> Or, four great gardening composers:
> 
> Alan *H.o.e.*vhaness
> *Rake*hard Strauss
> ...


Try typing *H.o.e.*vhaness without the periods and see what happens. Maybe I could have used spaces. *H o e* vhaness. Yes.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Four great composers who were into footwear:

Shoemann has already been taken, so how about

Franz *Shoe*bert
An*toe*nio Vivaldi
Henrich *Shoe*tz
and
Antonio *Sole*r


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

brianvds said:


> Josef Suk - Don't feel too bad. Compared to Brahms almost all composers do.


:lol: .


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Baroque Shop:

Henry *Purse*-sell, the Leather Goods Dealer - or Henry *Persil*, the washing powder man
William *Haze* & Franz *Benda*, the liquor merchants
*Locker-Telly*, for closed circuit TVs
*Cooper-in* - barrel merchant
Richard *Mud*-ge - outdoor wear


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Romantic Character Traits:

Hector *Burly*-oz
Pyotr *Shy*-kovsky
Charles *Goon*-od
Emilie *Ham*-marskjold
Carl *Wry*-necke
Alexander *Bore*-odin
John Knowles *Pain*e
Arthur *Surly*-van
& finally - 
Robert Fuchs (no comment)


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

*Tchaikovksy* - kazintight!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Which one was (is) wealthier:

Karl Goldmark
or
Witold Lootislawski?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Four great ornithologist composers:

Piere *Cardenal*
William* Byrd*
Christoph Willibald *Cluck*
George *Crumb*

(since John *Cage* has already been mentioned)


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> Four great ornithologist composers:
> 
> Piere *Cardenal*
> William* Byrd*
> ...


And I add perhaps not too great an ornithologist composer in the guise of Johann Christoph *Vogel*.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

And I must add another ornithologist composer from the Philippines : Eliseo M. *Pajaro*.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Are you a Renaissance Man?

Try - Guillaume *Du fay* - snuggly, and so restful!
or - Walter *Frye*-Up - have him for breakfast.
Pierre *de la Rue* - such a drag!
Jean *Mouton* - bien pour le déjeuner
John *Taverner* - a great drinking companion
Claude *le Jeune* - always fresh.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Vesteralen said:


> T
> Alexandre *Glaz(e)*anov


I believe this isn't the first time you've spelt Glazunov's name wrong. As far as I know, that isn't a translation for his name I've ever seen anywhere, others including Glasunow, Glazounov, Glazunoff, Glasunof. If not, please correct me.

Your pun still works either way. 

My contributions to this discussion:

The three Russian hunksicles... (if you would so grant me to use that preposterous word just once :lol

Kalinnikov - you'll never catch him without his cellphone!
Taneyev - also long and handsome
Gliere - always having a smile on his face!

The animal-enthusiast composers:
Orff - dog
Milhaud - cat
Mussorgsky - cow
Bach - chicken


----------

